# ClickerPets ~ animal trick training



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Over a year ago, my sister started clicker training her cat. Yes, her cat.  11 months ago we got a border collie puppy and my sister has been clicker training the puppy. Since then we've moved to the country and gotten another dog, two goats, a horse, and three more cats.

Anyways, this is our blog for posting videos and articles about our pets and clicker training. There are three of us who train the animals, but my sister who trains the puppy does most of it; she also trains the cats and does the video editing.

I hope y'all enjoy looking around on the blog. If you have questions or just want to say hi, please leave a comment on the blog. We love hearing from people. =)

http://clickerpets.acts.org/


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness, that is fabulous, I love your little goatie,. so cute!! And smart too. I have clicker trained my dogs but not any goats yet. I may have to try it. I have bookmarked this blog so that I may go back and enjoy it time and time again. Thanks for sharing, your sister and you are a great trainer!!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Thank you! I'm glad you like the site. I'll let my sister know, she'll be happy that she has a new follower. =) Goat training is really fun! I say it all the time, everywhere, but they are very smart. If you can get them to channel all their problem-solving tenacity into tricks you'll have one amazing goat!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Clickertraining is awesome and it is not just for tricks. Zoos and marine parks use it all the time for basic handling skills. I have used it with my horses, goats and dogs.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Cool! I know it originated with training dolphins, but I didn't know that zoos use it. My sisters use it for behavior modification with the dogs, though I have not tried it that way yet with the goats. Maybe I'll train them to stand for their feet trimming...


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

My pitbulls ATE the clicker!


----------

